# Les luthiers 40 años grandes comediantes y musicos argentinos



## santiago (Jun 9, 2009)

ya hace 40 años que estos grandes estan en los esenarios, musicos excelentes y muy buenos comediantes

les dejo algnos videos nuevos y clasicos, veanlos hasta el final vale la pena 



la bella y graciosa moza marchose a lavar la ropa la mojo en el arrolluelo y cantando la lavo, la froto sobre una piedra, la colgo de un abedul jajaja

YouTube - La Bella y Graciosa Moza


el asesino misterioso

YouTube - Les Luthiers - El asesino misterioso





centro de atensión al suicida 

YouTube - Les Luthiers - La Vida Es Hermosa


la princesa caprichosa

YouTube - Les Luthiers - La princesa caprichosa



la tanda

YouTube - LES LUTHIERS - La Tanda



yugurtu mghe jaja


YouTube - Les Luthiers - Cartas de color ( Yogurtu Mghe ) Parte I


loas al cuarto de baño

YouTube - Les Luthiers - Loas al cuarto de baÃ±o



son todos muy buenos jajaja veanlos se van a reir 

para los que no sabian les luthiers significa creadores de intrumentos 
busquen y van a ver la cantidad que han creado


saludos


----------



## snowboard (Jun 9, 2009)

Hace unos días estabamos comentando con un colega de estos tipos geniales!
Se agradece


----------



## rulkasdj (Jun 9, 2009)

que genios que son estos tipos, mis idolos!


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jun 9, 2009)

yo tengo cuatro dvd, es increible la calidad de su humor, siempre los he admirado, buen post


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 9, 2009)

Uhh cómo me quedé con las ganas de ir a verlos cuando vinieron a Santa Fé... unos capos.


----------



## crimson (Jun 9, 2009)

¡Me acuerdo cuando los fui a ver! ¡Mundstock no tenía barba y yo tenía pelo!¡Qué épocas aquéllas! Muy buen post. Saludos C


----------



## santiago (Jun 9, 2009)

esto demuestra que no se nesesita degeneracion, para alegrar a la gente, 
realmente son unos capos totales, la habilidad que tienen es increible


saludos y que lo disfruten

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yo los conocia por su "divertimento matematico"...  altamente recomendables...


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jun 10, 2009)

vean este otro(Quien mato a Tom McCofee)
YouTube - Les Luthiers - QuiÃ©n matÃ³ a Tom McCoffee (Parte I)

parte dos
YouTube - Les Luthiers - QuiÃ©n matÃ³ a Tom McCoffee (Parte II)
jaja despertar a tu lado y dice AAAAAAAAGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## daniel09 (Jun 11, 2009)

wee.. la gallina estaba clueca puso un huveo y dijo EUREKA,,, excelente... maestros del humor...


----------



## ale1.0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Simplemente geniales! Musicos y humoristas de primer nivel. Ademas traducen sus presentaciones en varios idiomas, con total exito! En el teatro, es una ovacion la respuesta del publicriginalidad y un particular talento para captar al publico sin chabacaneria ni golpes bajos. G E N I A L!


----------



## mabauti (Jun 11, 2009)

vivean los  luthiers!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 11, 2009)

NO cabe duda...

Saben lo que hacen... Exelentes.


Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2011)

Ahora se presentan en el Teatro Gran Rex  con* ¡ Chist !*


http://www.lesluthiers.com/pag1.htm

http://www.lesluthiers.org/

Saludos !


----------

